# Tenants in House and the neighbours are complaining to me saying they are noisy.



## smallbob7 (23 Feb 2009)

I have tenants in a house and the neighbours are complaining to me saying they are noisy. My tenants say they are not making noise, what can I do to resolve this and keep my tenants. What is noisy?   They are complaining about doors closing etc.


----------



## shesells (23 Feb 2009)

*Re: noisy tennants*

Speak to other neighbours perhaps? We have a unit in our development that are noisy, disregard parking rules, insist on traipsing through the grass and plants rather than use the paths and their children have ruined hundreds of euros worth of trees...need I go on??

Complaints have been passed on to the landlord, tenants deny it even though we have several witnesses!!

Not saying your tenants are necessarily noisy but you need to make sure you are getting the truth from both parties.

Complaints about doors closing is a weird one but do take the time to check this out. Do they have parties? Play loud music? This is the kind of stuff that can lead to a noise abatement order which is against the property not the tenants but this is a worst case scenario.


----------



## dougiehowlet (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: noisy tennants*

Your neighbour can raise the issue with the PRTB, or alternatively take a case through the District Court (similar to small claims court)./  S.108 of the EPA Act 1992 provides for this.


----------



## Mommah (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Noisy tenants.*

I had a similar problem in a house I used to live in.
the neighbour was a crank and I dismissed the initial complaints.
But following repeated complaints I asked the other (normal) neighbours and they confirmed that there was a problem.

I met the complaining neighbour for a coffee and reassured her that I would deal with it and kept her informed.

I wrote to the tenants, advising them of the complaints and that it broke the terms of their lease and that further complaints could trigger the umm...7 day notice of eviction(check prtb website) required for instances of anti-social behaviour.

The tenants didn't comply with my written or verbal warnings and I had to evict them. This happen with 2 different sets of tenants.

The evictions went smoothly though and I replaced them no problem.


----------



## NorthDrum (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: Noisy tenants.*



Mommah said:


> I had a similar problem in a house I used to live in.
> the neighbour was a crank and I dismissed the initial complaints.
> But following repeated complaints I asked the other (normal) neighbours and they confirmed that there was a problem.
> 
> ...


 
My Parents are having similar problems.

Tenants have only been in the house a week and several neighbours have complained about them (anti social behaviour, friends calling over for "parties" in middle of the night etc). We know the neighbours well and trust that they are being completely honest.

I gather they are an aggresive little bunch as they said they were having trouble with the washing machine and we got mastercare to organise to meet them. When mastercare phoned them, they were told to "Feck off (worse version) as they wouldnt be there much longer anyways". 

Is a verbal warning (for) acceptable or does it have to be written . . .

Or is it - Verbal , Written warning (how much time do they deserve considering they are only there a week or two) and then get them out . . 

Also, does anybody know your rights (or particularly advice) regarding throwing out a tenant (particularly one as troublesome as this).

Edit: I see on PRTB website it says you must give 28 days notice if its anywhere up to 6 months . . . I assume once this notice is served you can literally hump them out (will the garda help if they start squatting after 28 days!).


----------



## ajapale (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: Noisy tenants.*

moved from Management Companies to Property Investment which is where landlord tenant issues are discussed.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Apr 2009)

smallbob7 said:


> They are complaining about doors closing etc.



Been there, done that.  Even if it were only doors closing and its usually a lot more, a constant slamming of doors can wreck one's head.

I'm talking about slamming front door on coming in at all hours of day and night.  Same with going out.  Dividing doors between sitting room and dining room constantly slammed at all hours also.  With one crowd I eventually came to the conclusion that it was being done on purpose.

Herd of elephants up and down on stairs with no carpet.

Parties, music, fights, drug raid, trolleys full of empty beer bottles, broken windows, rubbish left lying around also didn't help the situation.  Sorted now with house sold and not rented.


----------



## Bessa (15 Apr 2009)

Sometimes another neighbour can have issues with a tenant for no good reason. I was scalded with this carry on a couple of months ago. Got the usual letters from the Management company , the neighbour called to my other halfs place of work complaining about our tenants. Tenants said that they were afraid of this guy, and left. New tenants in and the same thing happened, so i contacted Man.Co. straight away, ......... long story they  put a PI on this neighbour and discovered that he had no  grounds at all for any of his complaints. And  quickly told him to move out if things did not suit him .  Which thankfully he did, and all complaints stopped.


----------



## Hemar (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: Noisy tenants.*

I am in a similar situation. The only thing being that I believe my tenant when she denies the claims. Three complaints have been made — damage to communal property, noise and defacing the front of the apartment. I know for a fact that the front of the apartment has never been defaced because I drive by often. I therefor think the complainants have the wrong apartment. Management company won't even listen to that opinion and keep sending me fines — which I am not paying due to any lack of proof. 
Any ideas how to resolve this? My tenant is threatening the management company with legal action for defamation. Again, they don't seem to care.


----------



## minion (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Noisy tenants.*



Hemar said:


> I am in a similar situation. The only thing being that I believe my tenant when she denies the claims. Three complaints have been made — damage to communal property, noise and defacing the front of the apartment. I know for a fact that the front of the apartment has never been defaced because I drive by often. I therefor think the complainants have the wrong apartment. Management company won't even listen to that opinion and keep sending me fines — which I am not paying due to any lack of proof.
> Any ideas how to resolve this? My tenant is threatening the management company with legal action for defamation. Again, they don't seem to care.




The management company cant fine you anyway so dont bother paying.
If they insist on you paying write to them quoting your administration fee of double whatever the fine is.

Regarding the complaints - just ask for video evidence.


----------

